
Show HN: Notably, a markdown notes app - chris140957
Hi<p>I am currently trying to validate a new notes app, which I launched this week:
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;notably.cc" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;notably.cc</a><p>Notably is a markdown notes app that I built as I couldn&#x27;t find one that I liked out there already. It aims to keep the process as distraction-free as possible and allows you to search for old posts very quickly<p>This is still an MVP - the current feature set is limited, but I&#x27;m planning to add more functionality to it over the coming weeks, such as:
- Integrations with IFTTT&#x2F;Zapier
- Note categorization&#x2F;tags
- Team&#x2F;collaborative notes<p>I built this app primarily for myself, but I&#x27;m keen to see if anybody else finds it useful and would consider using it too<p>Thanks for looking,
Chris
======
chadmckenna
Nice! I like this a lot! I feel the 'share' feature is one that is often
overlooked in most note apps and one of the things I find most useful.

~~~
chris140957
Thanks Chad! I just upgraded the share feature to create an SEO-friendly URL
and also added a Twitter sharing option

